# Dissappointed in HD-80



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

First off,I don't do a lot of stripping. But my deck needed it. Bought a jug of Jomax stripper and it did wonderfully. Rinsed with only garden hose pressure. 
Of course Blowes only had the one jug so I hit the remaining sections with the HD-80. Absolutely no comparison. HD-80 blowes. I tried their prescribed mix and nothing. Tripled the mix and still no comparison. It did better, but still not as effective as the Jomax. Im shocked a store bought product would be so good compared to "not available to homeowners" materials.
My deck lays and waits for Blowes to get more Jomax.


----------



## KamRad (Nov 30, 2015)

I despise strip jobs. Dads is a great stripper


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

KamRad said:


> I despise strip jobs. Dads is a great stripper


Comes home with lots of singles?


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

What about moms?


----------



## KamRad (Nov 30, 2015)

All the years of painting I have never heard of a stripping joke.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I use a custom mix stripper and looking at the MSDS for the Jomax stripper, same ingredients.. sodium hydroxide and butyl. I've gotten a better breakthrough of surface tension with my custom mix than with HD-80. With that being said, HD-80 (when I have used it) is incredibly hot and contains another great chem for stripping/cleaning.. sodium metasilicate. 

How hot did you make the HD-80 mix? On hard strips I used 8 cups (by measure) per 5 gallon container.. give or take 4lbs. I'm wondering if the Jomax stripper is better on acylics. I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

In hind sight I think I must have gotten a "hotter" jug of Jomax cause when I tried it again with a new jug It didn't work.


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

PressurePros said:


> I use a custom mix stripper and looking at the MSDS for the Jomax stripper, same ingredients.. sodium hydroxide and butyl. I've gotten a better breakthrough of surface tension with my custom mix than with HD-80. With that being said, HD-80 (when I have used it) is incredibly hot and contains another great chem for stripping/cleaning.. sodium metasilicate.
> 
> How hot did you make the HD-80 mix? On hard strips I used 8 cups (by measure) per 5 gallon container.. give or take 4lbs. I'm wondering if the Jomax stripper is better on acylics. I'll have to give it a try.


I went 3 cups to a gallon


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

Jomax is good stuff I've used it plenty


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

Jomax works well on acrylics not so much on the semi oils out there though


----------

